# Google- Chronic gastrointestinal symptoms in Korean population - EurekAlert (press release)



## VSsupport (Feb 12, 2008)

<table border=0 width= valign=top cellpadding=2 cellspacing=7>[TR][TD]<img alt="" height="1" width="1">Chronic gastrointestinal symptoms in Korean populationEurekAlert (press release), DC - <nobr>2 hours ago</nobr>Examples include GERD, uninvestigated dyspepsia, *irritable bowel syndrome*, and chronic constipation. These problems have an impact on the individual's *...*[/TD][/TR][/TABLE]View the full article


----------

